# Bottle calves for sale



## sftbllgirl00 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have bottle calves for sale, they have never and will never go to a sale barn. They are farmed raised and very well taken care of. They are on momma for 3-4 days then put on a bottle. From 6-10 days old from the time they were born I sell them. If interested in any of these great boys please call my office that's located in Walton, co. Ga. at 470-334-1933. No order to big or small.


----------

